# **** Javea ****



## sixtiesman (Jul 24, 2017)

We are visiting Javea 3rd Oct 2017 for a week. Keen to meet anyone who can tell us what it's like living in Javea.

Best regards

sixtiesman


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

We live a little way out of Javea in the mountains but regularly head to Javea for food, friends and fun.

We think it's a great place, lots to do though it does quieten down in Winter which we find that Denia doesn't. It's very busy in the summer, for example been there today and not a parking spot between the Arenal and the Port, by the time you arrive in October that will have changed but I really would suggest that you visit in mid summer and deepest winter. In January there was snow, yesterday the car gauge suggested 39'C. OK so the snow is an extreme but the 39 isn't. 

You may get a false sense of perspective in early October, warm but not daft hot and busy but not July/August busy!

Javea is a big place where do you have in mind? I guess you've been several times already?

Cheers


----------



## sixtiesman (Jul 24, 2017)

*Javea in October*

Hi Piers

Thank you for your reply, after 150 views and no response I was about to conclude that I had posted wrongly!

We have never been to Javea and all we know is its reputation for being a good place to retire to! 

We have been to other parts of Spain and my wife speaks some Spanish. We have survived 39 degrees in the past but would not want 6 months of it!

So....you don't live in Javea, perhaps there are other peripheral villages/towns to consider?

I hope we can meet for a coffee in October?

Best regards

sixtiesman


----------



## sixtiesman (Jul 24, 2017)

Hello

We arrive in Javea Tuesday 3rd October for a week. Staying in the port area.

Best regards

sixtiesman


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

My first impression was that Xàbia was too chic and select for me. 
If I had the choice I'd live high up on those hill crests hoping for some fresh air to waft over in the evening 
but would fear that property prices might be forbiddingly high.

Nice rock - Monte Mongó.
Nice guy running the Baret del Bus snackbar at the bus station 

Trivial, futile stuff that won't help you a jot!
I hope you have a great time and find the home of your dreams.


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Hi sixtiesman, we started our search in Javea too then eventually felt it was a bit too big and spread out for making friends etc so we started to look a little bit further along in Moraira and Benissa Costa...and are still looking! Both are a bit quieter though still very busy in the summer.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Hoping to be over there in October too


----------



## sixtiesman (Jul 24, 2017)

*Javea Tomorrow*

We were flying out on Monarch but after hasty surf we are now on another airline.

We should be in Javea from Tuesday 3rd October to Tuesday the 10th staying near the port.

If anyone is still interested in meeting us for a coffee my email is clive tallon ( all one word ) at hot mail dot com.


I will check the forum also.

Best regards

Clive


----------



## sixtiesman (Jul 24, 2017)

*Javea Tomorrow*

Thank to Dedaneen, infomaniac, Poloss and piersuk for you contibutions. It would be good to see you if you were around.

sixtiesman


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Scroll to the end of the page and you with other threads asking about Javea and if you do a search some more will probably come up


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

sixtiesman said:


> Thank to Dedaneen, infomaniac, Poloss and piersuk for you contibutions. It would be good to see you if you were around.
> 
> sixtiesman


Hoping to be there by the end of the week


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

sixtiesman said:


> Thank to Dedaneen, infomaniac, Poloss and piersuk for you contibutions. It would be good to see you if you were around.
> 
> sixtiesman


I'd meet up with you but unfortunately (understatement!) I am stuck in Blighty at the mo.

Happy to answer any specific questions you might have about the place following your visit.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Poloss said:


> My first impression was that Xàbia was too chic and select for me.
> If I had the choice I'd live high up on those hill crests hoping for some fresh air to waft over in the evening
> but would fear that property prices might be forbiddingly high.
> 
> ...


Interesting to see others' views and to see how different they can be. I like Javea because, IMO, it is not chic. For example, there was recently interest in development of the whole marina area of the port. Over in Denia they've done some development resulting in the creation of a new area of bars and restaurants that I would describe as chic, and I just hope it never happens here.

I know people who live up on those hills and the air outside of summer ranges from too fresh to bloody freezing. One thing to watch for is that in winter a difference of 2 kilometers can mean a difference of 5 degrees. It's actually very surprising when you experience it for the first time. I have been up into a villa on the hills for dinner with friends and felt really cold when leaving, only to get out of the car in the port and be shocked by how much warmer it is.

All stuff worth checking out before deciding where to live.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

sixtiesman said:


> Thank to Dedaneen, infomaniac, Poloss and piersuk for you contibutions. It would be good to see you if you were around.
> 
> sixtiesman


Hi Sixtiesman

We are back in the UK until 18/10. 

If you have a car, head yourself out to Jalon/Alcalali/Orba and the multitude of villages into the valley. Some fresh air around there and for us it's close enough to Javea, Moraira and Calpe.

If you do and fancy a nice lunch stop try Bar Refugio on the top of the Bernia! (Lunch only)

:thumb:


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

Well Im in Xabia/Javea the flat I thought would be nice turned into a no no. So Im plonked in a hotel that takes cats but is outside of town and expensive. Need a flat quickly if any of you wonderful people are on the know please let me know, thank you in advance


----------

